# Tempmas 2012 Week 4: Tell me what you want, what you really really want!



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 29, 2012)

*Tempmas Week 4: Year-in-reflection Drawing*​ 



 
You didn't think that tempmas was over, did you? Hell no, we're running right into the new year! This time, what we have up for grabs is...a *Wii U Deluxe Console! *Yep. Just when you thought it couldn't get better, THIS is what happens. And if you don't take away the console, *We also have yet another DStwo+Ez-3-in-1 kit to give away, along with a Rhinestone panda headphone dust plug, and a Siam wire wrapped oval cocktail ring!* .

*All you have to do is tell me what your happiest memory was of this year*. That's it, that's all. T*he winners will be randomly selected through random.org*


Rules​ 
*Only 1 entry per household.*
* Only your 1st post will count as your entry*
*Contest will end Sunday , January 6th*​ 
​​*Tempmas has been brought to you in part, proudly by:*​​​​*

*​*v2watch.com*​​​​

​*okajewelry.com*​​​

*nds-card.com*​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2012)

As cliche as it may sound, graduating high school. It was happy in a sad way though. Like it kinda marked a whole new stage in my life but knowing all your friends are going off to college and you'll never see some of these people again was certainly something.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 29, 2012)

A freaking Wii u deluxe console? Holy shit that's generous. Well, I'd say my favorite memory this year on gbatemp would be all the MK7 days I had with my friends here on the temp. Especially after meeting KIO.
Favorite memory in general would be my first paycheck this year. Man that made me feel good, my first paycheck ever.


----------



## JacobKibben (Dec 29, 2012)

When I Saw this post!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2012)

finishing my school and getting my certificate


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was travelling with my friends to america this june and attending E3 2012!
I also got to meet some of my internet friends while i was there, it was a blast.


----------



## lessthankate (Dec 29, 2012)

Getting over my depression.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm... I would say... meeting lots of new friends, getting to know GBAtemp members as well aaaaaaaaaaand... getting my Nexus 7 tablet. XD


----------



## bowser (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory was when my little one called me "Daddy" for the first time. It's a special feeling I'll never forget.

EDIT: When does this contest end? When will the winners be announced? Thanks!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 29, 2012)

my son's first birthday! it still brings tears of joy to my eyes to think about how wonderful and amazing it is to, both, be a father and have such a perfect son. this to me is what life means. he turned 1 in July.

So is this all we need to do to enter, just describe the happiest moment of our life in 2012?

if so, then there are plenty more...I got a new job just last week, more money for my family! all the developments on the Wii hombrew scene, namely DIOS MIOS, the impossible became possible. overall it was a great year, hope 2013 is awesome too.


----------



## Devin (Dec 29, 2012)

My favorite memory would be having met my girlfriend. My lovely gamer girlfriend who kicks my butt at Beat Hazard. We met over the game Limbo, which in turn has now reserved a spot in my heart. Seeing people's secret santa's gifts on the thread was also nice.


----------



## nasune (Dec 29, 2012)

For me it was ice skating early in the year. For the first time in many years (at least twenty) the lake near us had ice thick enough to skate across the entire lake. So my father and I decided to do just that and skated app. 5 km in about half an hour. It was especially fun due to my new skates. I used my father's old skates before that, and I'd fall at least four or five times every time i'd go skating. Now I only fell three times in total (on five separate skating trips).


----------



## Lacius (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory was graduating from college.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 29, 2012)

well.. I were saving money for about 3 years, first, I want to buy a NDSi, but then the DSi XL were anouncced, so I save more money for when it comes, but what tha!! the 3DS were anouncced when I was about to buy the NDSi XL, so a save more money to buy it, and finally, after wait three whole years, I finally bought my N3DS in July 19, one years after it's release, I can remmember when I open it!! my first console that I bought it by myself!! that was really exciting, I take care so much about it, and now I have 6 games with it, first The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, I bought it with the system, then Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Resident Evil: Revelations, Kid Ikarus: Uprising and the last one, New Super Mario Bros. 2, that's my little collection for the N3DS, my happiest day this year, were when I bought by myself my Nintendo 3DS, but well, win a Nintendo Wii U, wouldn't make more happy??


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2012)

My favorite memory was when the temo came back, on Xenforo :3


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory was when I found out when my found out my degree results. I got myself a BA (hons) and could not boast I got a good degree from a good university. 

It meant a lot because going back six years ago when I left school, I was genuinely uncertain in life. I wasn't happy at all at school and my grades were pretty average at best. And as a person, I was very insecure, I didn't really have a clue of what type of person I really was in a non-emo way. My development as a person had stagnated.

I somehow got myself into a  good sixth form college and chose some subjects. And there my life came together. From a academia perspective, my grades became shit hot. I got AAB in my A-levels. As a person I changed and became the person I am now. Handsome, intelligent, articulate, awesome, funny and overall kick ass.

I got into University pretty easily. And getting my degree was a fantastic culmination of the previous six years where I've completely transformed from an awkward shy teenager to a complete dickhead of a man.

Christ, I'm fucking brilliant.


----------



## eyecat14 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothing, i've been extremely demotivated, I gained weight, I sure as hell don't deserve a wii u. Somebody else will win and I'll continue on with ny pathetic life, have fun with your, new gift guy. Goddamn it i'm a selfish prick, there are people out there getting killed ans children getting abused and i'm just thinking about my own selfish needs, I fucking hate myself, mods please ban me.


----------



## Unagi (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy memories? Hmm. Happiest memory for me was when I got to spend time around my family. Nowadays it doesn't happen at all with conflict. Wii U Deluxe is incredibly generous, thanks you guys at GBAtemp for an awesome year!


----------



## chicodiesel (Dec 29, 2012)

Seeing my fiancee's face after she got a kindle fire.  Her quirkyness (not an actual word, I know) was priceless.  She reminded me of a child after receiving a Christmas present.


----------



## narutopet112 (Dec 29, 2012)

Even though i lost my Father This year, he had Many people by his side. I was happy he had so many people That cared for him.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 29, 2012)

The happiest moment this year was when I finally got my Diploma from college. Been working on my associates degree since fall '08, and was completely surprised to find it in the mail in June. At first I thought it was a mistake, since I was told I would have to take a lot more classes for another year, but when I went to my department to talk about the diploma, they informed me that while just one of my classes didn't meet the requirements for the Diploma, being a D, they said it was excusable due to how long I've been taking their classes. Now I have an Associates Degree in Computer Programming, with a minor in Tap Dancing.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory of the year was my wife and I finding our own place to live. We've been together for almost 4 years, and we really haven't had the opportunity to be on our own two feet until we found this place. With two kids, we had been living with my parents for a year to try and get back to manageable, and were with her parents almost the entire time before that, and when we found our current apartment I knew that we were finally going to get back on our feet.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 29, 2012)

Happiest memory this year was when I found a 10p coin on the floor. My eyes flooded with tears.


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 29, 2012)

Just two days ago a very good friend of mine visited from out of town with only as little as a "are you home?" text message. We watched the critic and played mean bean machine for the entire day just like we used to in high school before leaving to see his family. It was especially nice since lately I've been having health issues for the past month that's been bringing down my mood but now I'm in better spirits thanks to it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably the best memory from this year for me was when I escaped depression thanks to video games.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 29, 2012)

Either when I finally started losing weight or when I found out I could skip a year of university


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 29, 2012)

My best memory ...

Meeting my girlfriend for the very first time.


----------



## KevFan (Dec 29, 2012)

Eh best memory this year would probably be, going on holidays to Hong Kong with family.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 29, 2012)

Piggybacking off Guild's answer, because, well, I was right there, too. High school graduation would be my choice.

I swear, my life transformed into a Stevie Nicks video before my eyes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Spending the summer with my girlfriend in Wales. I don't mean to post a tear-squeezer here - I was genuinely the happiest man on Earth. When you and your loved one are separated with miles of land and sea, you get to appreciate even the most ordinary things, like having a good meal or watching a movie together. She's coming over to my place in March and I already can't wait - I know we're going to have a blast.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 29, 2012)

i guess mine is when i got the 3DS  and shove it on people faces damn good times


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

A happy memory, eh? I guess this is as good as I have this year, and it actually happened not two hours ago. My happiest moment of this entire year would have to be getting an email from an old friend, basically my girl that got away. She's got herself into a bit of trouble so the email is mostly bad news, but she has of course heard of my recent illness, and wanted to take time out of her extremely busy life to make sure I was ok. She's ill herself, she's got legal troubles I can't discuss, her now ex boyfriend is a jerk beyond all recognition (you seriously have NO idea), her family are about as supportive as a bridge made from wet paper towels, and her sister just gave birth while she's trapped thousands of miles away and thus unable to visit to be there for her family. And she STILL took the time to wish me well and tell me that I always have her watching over me.

So even though I've been made homeless this year, my family had abandoned me, my girlfriend betrayed me after I spent the entire year fighting a legal battle on her behalf, I was robbed, and I've spent the last few days in hospital having surgery on my heart, she's managed to make me feel infinitely better. I SHOULD be an emotional wreck. I SHOULD be near suicidal with the stress of it all. But all it takes is a few words from her and I have the strength to fight again. A bond that strong is practically unheard of in modern society. Thousands of miles away and torn to pieces by our own problems, we still draw comfort and power from a simple email exchange.

That's the source of all my happiness right now, and she is the source of most of the happy memories I have for most of my life. She is a constant reminder that life is worth living, even when it's not going your way at all. She makes me feel loved, she reminds me that I have value in this world, if only to her. She's kept me fighting through countless trials. So even if it's not your traditional happy memory, even if you see this as hopelessly quaint, I wanted to share it anyway in the hope that it helps others to see that there's nothing you can't overcome with a little help from a good friend. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 29, 2012)

Heh...Quite a lot happened this year.

From having my Minecraft mod featured on PC Gamer, Rock Paper Shotgun, GameSpy, and other sites, to making a lot of new online friends, there isn't really one moment I can say was my happiest.

But I guess if I had to pick one, it'd be completing FEZ 209.4% (The highest you can get legitimately).  One of the best games I've played in a long time, with an amazing soundtrack, wonderful atmosphere, and nostalgic faux-retro style.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 29, 2012)

Honestly, my happiest moment this year was rediscovering my talent to write. 20k words in a month is pretty good as far as I'm concerned and I love where I'm taking my story. Also, I've been talking with someone here on the 'temp regularly for some time now and I really enjoy hearing from her. It makes my day a lot of the times.

You mean the girl in Australia Blaze? I remember reading that blog, fun times.  Hopefully you'll get another shot with her.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Spending the holidays with my girlfriend in Wales. I don't mean to post a tear-squeezer here - I was genuinely the happiest man on Earth. When you and your loved one are separated with miles of land and sea, you get to appreciate even the most ordinary things, like having a good meal together or watching a movie. She's coming over to my place in March and I already can't wait - I know we're going to have a blast.


 
How is spending time in Cardiff ever a good thing?

/Swansea born...


----------



## thaddius (Dec 29, 2012)

The happiest moment of the year for me was getting married.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> How is spending time in Cardiff ever a good thing?
> 
> /Swansea born...


Not Cardiff - near Cardiff.

Also, Swansea doesn't have a rift in time and space.

Cardiff - 1 : Swansea - 0


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 29, 2012)

Knowing that there are people who care about you when the going gets tough.
In sickness and in health, in good and bad times.
Who needs a Wiiu if you have all that?
LOVE.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 29, 2012)

My father's 1 year of death anniversary. Over 100 people came to honor him. Made me very happy to know he was so influential and friendly.
Also, gettin' close to being un-friendzoned.


----------



## Lurker2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Attempting and failing to complete the Old Rag mountain trail had to be one of the best moments for me. I know I failed(mostly due to timing) but at least I tried and learned a thing or two about camping.

Finishing my DS & PSP backlog was pretty good as well.


----------



## Issac (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment was kind of weird...


Spoiler



After being cheated on several times, and that relationship was far behind me, I got in contact with a girl. Now, I'd like to write a blog post about it more detailed, quite a good story.
Anyway, I wrote to her, she lives quite a bit away from me though (stockholm), and said I would've liked to ask her out for a coffee if I only lived closer to her. A month passed, and I had to go to Stockholm for other business, and she writes me the day before saying that we should meet the next time I go to that city. Coincident! So we meet up right away and have a nice chat and a walk for like... 7 or 8 hours.

The night after, I get to know that a musician I know from Denmark is making a spontaneous lounge show in Stockholm in one day. So I say to her that I'll be coming again, if she wanna hang out. She did, but wasn't sure she'd want to listen to the show.
We had a great time, and I must've done something right, cause she stayed. And I had to take the last subway to my bro at night, and we left with big hugs and all.. It was awesome.

Now, I sadly haven't met her since  Haven't had money or time, though we'd talked about it... But she told me on her birthday: "You are wonderful. See you after the apocalypse!"

and well.. Yeah.. Two dates in three days with a russian photomodel is like... my happiest moment this year


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment of this year was when I got paid $249.99¢ from working with my dad.


----------



## signz (Dec 29, 2012)

Happiest memory this year... I think mine was when I finally put the blame over my father's death behind (since he died in April 2010 I felt like I should/could have done something) me. Since then I'm finally feeling great again, every day. Kinda like some "dark cloud of misery" finally disappeared.


----------



## findonovan95 (Dec 29, 2012)

I woke up on Christmas morning and opened my presents; my parents managed to get me everything I wanted. It was a bonus to see that everyone liked the Christmas Card I made.


----------



## Lurker2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm also kind of happy no one has made a joke about their favorite moment being that they sold their Wii U.


----------



## Jack-B (Dec 29, 2012)

Getting a 100 in a statistics class with a hard teacher (he was also a badass). I couldn't stop smiling that day. I was the only one who got a 100 with that teacher that semester :-D


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Not Cardiff - near Cardiff.
> 
> Also, Swansea doesn't have a rift in time and space.
> 
> Cardiff - 1 : Swansea - 0


 
My older sister lives in Swansea. 1-1.


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 29, 2012)

my little girls 7th birthday


----------



## Dragoon709 (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment this year would have to be being with my GF and our kids in a place that won't be killing us slowly.... old place had mold issues and a landlord that was doing nothing about the apartment falling down around us.


----------



## mcopo (Dec 29, 2012)

Happiest memory... Christmas reunion of my family!  (well, for me that's always memorable!)


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 29, 2012)

Getting my IT Science Certificate.


----------



## Jax (Dec 29, 2012)

I made some good friends this year. I know that might not sound much, but for me it is!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 29, 2012)

For me, getting a MOTHER 2 cartridge from my grandmother when I didn't even ask for one.


----------



## onnihs (Dec 29, 2012)

The happiest memory of this year hmm....
Surely seeing this 4th tempmas week!


----------



## byronjj (Dec 29, 2012)

The best memory that I have was walking into the Davis Symphony Hall in San Francisco to watch the Legend of Zelda Symphony of the goddess concert, it was so awesome that mere words can't describe it


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 29, 2012)

The day that they called my mother to tell her they've got a new kidney and liver for her. I will always be thankful to the person who died to safe my mother.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 29, 2012)

that i got lucky with a 30 day return that was after 30 days. and got my money back.


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 29, 2012)

oops sorry


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 29, 2012)

When I woke up and realized I survived my surgery.


----------



## henn64 (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment was my 3 day school trip to Ottawa. They let us skate on a river, and stay in hotels. It was great!


----------



## Floating Seal (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment this year happened not too long ago actually. My sister, niece, and I went to join the festivities at my grandma's old house(Christmas Day is also her birthday and she moved to Georgia last year leaving her old house to one of my aunts.) She seemed in good spirits despite having knee surgery not too long ago and having difficulty walking. Seeing her and almost every other member of my dad's (crazy) side of the family in one small, chaotic household made me realize how lonely I actually was (because I have very little in common with them and I'm not that hot socially I tend to turn down requests from them to hang out and stuff) and gave me a drive to start reaching out to them more, even if they only want to go to bars and clubs. I got to play with a very large and playful dog all I wanted, drank as much soda as humanly possible, and at the end of the night I got the chance to play Sonic Unleashed, courtesy of my dad. All in all it was the best, and happiest holiday I've had this year.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment this year by far was when i got the letter telling me i been accepted for a college, so i can go back to school and finally get my college degree.

Looking back, i am really grateful for this second chance and when i consider the grades i have received thus far, it really shows that you never have to give yourself up if you still have a dream that you are willing to work really hard for.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

hundshamer said:


> When I woke up and realized I survived my surgery.


 
THAT'S MY LINE, DAMN IT!


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 29, 2012)

The happiest moment of this year is when my dog was fine after her surgery. Four years ago we had the first dog of my household die, on Christmas morning at 2 AM. She was 15 years old and it wasn't too shocking due to the age, but the date and the lack of signs of her death were the surprising part. The year after that we had our other dog, a Labrador that was 9, die on January 3rd, almost one year after our older dog died. This year we have had a golden retriever for two years and she is now 7 years old, 3 weeks ago she started having seizures and spasms and we were afraid that she would not make it into 2013 and would die at the same time as our other two dogs which was saddening as my mother is a very caring person and cries for a week or two after the animals die. A week ago we learned that the dog needed to be put on some medicine and we took her home 5 days ago which was a very nice Christmas present and that she would be fine.


----------



## asnka (Dec 29, 2012)

my wife and i worked loads of overtime so we could take our 2 year old daughter to Disneyland...the trip was awesome!..my daughter was so happy...and i got the "drive" the river boat!
also...narutopet sorry for your loss...lost my dad years ago...still miss him all the time...


----------



## J3anyus (Dec 29, 2012)

Getting a dog


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 29, 2012)

Happiest memory this year was hearing that my grandma was alright after suffering a heart attack, it came so unexpected as she's a generally a healthy person who eats well, don't smoke etc.
Worst part of it is that I don't get to see her that often due to living live an ocean apart, so losing her now would've felt really bad. I hope me and my family will get the chance to visit her next year.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year hmmmm...
Well this year was really unlucky for me so there are not alot things that were good, but there is one that happened this month.
Mine class was the best class this year and everyone in the school is jelly now.
24 students, 2 with A Notes and 22 with B


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 29, 2012)

Christmas with my family, we sure had a great time!


----------



## Squirps (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was seeing my parents proud faces when I had won a 1st prize in a state-level competition (being one of the youngest in the competition).

...this probably won't make much sense to many of you, but I felt genuinely happy not from winning the prize but by t;he fact that I had satisfied my parents and gained their approval from excelling in this competition. I've always felt that my parents have never felt proud of anything that I have done or accomplished (which is unfortunately not a lot), but seeing their faces after winning something of great significance just made me feel so happy...

...and now I shall ruin this heartfelt moment by saying this:


Spoiler



PENIS.

That is all.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 29, 2012)

Guess I'll give it a try too. I apologize for eventual mistakes, as English isn't my main language (French is)

First, a bit of backstory. Since I was born, my father seemed to hate me. He wasn't there at my birth, he never gave me gifts (while he doted my older brother twofold), he always insulted me for weeks at the slightest mistake, and made of my childhood a living hell. Things changed when I was fifteen, and when it was revealed that my father cheated on my mother with one of my brother's teachers (a childhood love of his). My mother asked him to choose between his family or his childhood love, and he chose the latest option. When he turned on us - his three children, me being the middle one and the least loved - to get some support, my only answer was "Why do you ask me some support, while you never showed me love ?". He left right after that.

I then quickly became the man of the family. My mother started to show signs of alcoolism (due to her not finding another man, and the fact she had to throw my brother out of the house for theft of her credit card, for 300+ €), and as she was allergic to alcohol, her health quickly became the main subject. She then suffered from blood poisoning, to make matters all the worse, and as my sister was only 5 years old and I was the only one able to do something, I dropped school to take care of my family and the school. It lasted three years until blood poisoning took the last of my mother, leaving me and my sister by themselves.

Being the only direct parent available, the choice was to stay alone or to live with my father. As I still had problems with my father, I chose to live alone... To suffer the problems that plague everyone who wants to live alone : Finding a new home, trying to get a job, trying to catch back the school years I skipped... Add to that the fact my sister wasn't happy at all with my father, as he spent his live dragging her to bars and drinking up to 3 am, when she had school starting at 7 am, and her school didn't want to do anything as, if my sister went to the next relative (my grandparents) available, she'd surely leave that school due to her living way too far from it. It quickly became a uphill battle between me and my grandparents on one side, and my father on the other.

We won that battle after three long years. A battle that stripped my father of his parental rights concerning her daughter, and said daughter didn't hesitate a single second to spit whatever she had on her heart to my father, which quickly broke him. He then spent the next years going from one woman to another, not caring at all about himself and doing his best to make himself suffer, like it was a normal thing. When I met him two years ago, I hardly recognized him, due to how he seemed aged and in constant pain. We had a talk together and he apologized about all he did to me during my childhood. I saw him cry for the first time at that moment.

We spent that year rebuilding a father-and-son relationship. I acknowledge his faults and he accepts mine. He takes interest in what my life is becoming and wants to give me some help, while I try to take care of him as much as he lets me to. And while I can't forgive him for some things, like what he forced my sister to endure, I can now accept the fact he is my father and I am his son. And the moment I noticed that was the happiest moment of that year.


----------



## oxenh (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was when my students graduated in the high school that i work.
After all the effort put in their classes, they graduated with most high rank.
I am proud of all of them.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 29, 2012)

The happiest moment for me was quitting religion and celebrating Christmas for the first time with some great friends. Great way to end what hasn't been the best of years for me.


----------



## player594 (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was after my second back surgery I realized I could still walk.


----------



## Transdude1996 (Dec 29, 2012)

My best memory has happened all year and that is spending time with my family while watching a movie, we have some much fun

I would be great if I got a Wii U


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder how many of these are genuine...The thing is that if I'm understanding this correctly the winner is drawn randomly, so the actual quality of the memory's tugging on your heartstrings is basically irrelevant. You might as well enter 'My best memory is abloogywoogywoo' and it makes about as much sense. Unless I've misunderstood something?


----------



## Zorua (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was when I got my puppy. He's extremely adorable, and helped me cope with the death of my beloved Labrador.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 29, 2012)

Best memory was when brother had a car accident, and woke up from his coma 9 days, 10 hours and 24 minutes later.....


----------



## Rebell (Dec 29, 2012)

getting my first kiss from a fantastic girl


----------



## KingBlank (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was when I opened my web browser and GBAtemp was back up after the hack ...
Good times...


----------



## BitBandit (Dec 29, 2012)

Finishing Fishing Resort on my Wii.  Had to catch a LOT of fish!


----------



## Deathscreton (Dec 29, 2012)

My happiest moment this year was spectacular. 


I just ended up turning ten not too long ago. I spent a lot of my time playing card games and watching TV. On the television, I had noticed this cap that I really wanted had gone on sale. My mother purchased it for me and it fit like a glove (;D). Along with this, I had finally gotten a pet from the local shop down the corner. My mom fancied the owner so I got a special deal. It was this little guy who had never had an owner before. But low and behold, all good memories come with negative ones too. Because he had never been owned before, he was always a little fickle about how close I was to him. He'd always snip and yip at me. Eventually, we warmed to up one another after a horrid incident involving some birds and a bike. 

In any case, after recovery, I set out on what would mark my happiest day of my life. Now I travel with a black asian and a water specialist collecting different creatures as my pets in attempts to be the best trainer ever.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 29, 2012)

when I was cleared of charges which were never true. been a lawsuit for years, was innocent.


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Dec 29, 2012)

When i got this handed down laptop from my sister.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm. Getting through my first year of college and starting my second I guess.


----------



## Chary (Dec 29, 2012)

When I got to see my family, after not seeing them for a few years. I was so happy.


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I wonder how many of these are genuine...The thing is that if I'm understanding this correctly the winner is drawn randomly, so the actual quality of the memory's tugging on your heartstrings is basically irrelevant. You might as well enter 'My best memory is abloogywoogywoo' and it makes about as much sense. Unless I've misunderstood something?


Mine was true. Had a spinal fusion. Was scared sihtless (misspelled on purpose). Have to wear an orthodic brace for 3 months, then physical therapy. I was just being honest. Funny thing is I'm on probation and have to go through a metal detector to get in. The hardware implanted will set it off every time.

Also I was one of those who didn't get my prize a couple of tempmases ago so I'm a bit skeptical (JK).


----------



## phantastic91 (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess my happiest memory is getting to  meet old friends after years.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

hundshamer said:


> Mine was true. Had a spinal fusion. Was scared sihtless (misspelled on purpose). Have to wear an orthodic brace for 3 months, then physical therapy. I was just being honest. Funny thing is I'm on probation and have to go through a metal detector to get in. The hardware implanted will set it off every time.
> 
> Also I was one of those who didn't get my prize a couple of tempmases ago so I'm a bit skeptical (JK).


 
I don't deny that the majority will be true, but it's a little suspicious that now the prize is a brand new Wii U there seem to be a fair number of new users with sob stories around here. Hope you feel better though, same goes for everyone who genuinely suffered this year.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I wonder how many of these are genuine...The thing is that if I'm understanding this correctly the winner is drawn randomly, so the actual quality of the memory's tugging on your heartstrings is basically irrelevant. You might as well enter 'My best memory is abloogywoogywoo' and it makes about as much sense. Unless I've misunderstood something?


 
You didn't misunderstood anything. The thing we write has no actual influence on the result. It's just that some of us want to share their best moments of the year, and some of them need details to be perfectly understood. I admit I was carried by my own feelings while writing, though.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 29, 2012)

Izual Urashima said:


> You didn't misunderstood anything. The thing we write has no actual influence on the result. It's just that some of us want to share their best moments of the year, and some of them need details to be perfectly understood. I admit I was carried by my own feelings while writing, though.


 
For me, my best moment really was a feel-good moment for me, which I why I explained that even though it's tainted with the distinct possibility of further pain (the friend I spoke of may be going to prison for something she didn't do), simply hearing from her and knowing she still thinks of me made me feel so much better that I was able to shrug off all the bullshit I've suffered in the last 12 months. I'd obviously like to win, but I would have posted the story whether there was a prize or not, because hearing these feel good stories can bring just a little joy to the lives of others. If my story helps give someone else suffering from hardship just a little hope and helps them through, then it served its purpose whether I win or not.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 29, 2012)

We have the same logic behind our stories, it seems.

I hope you'll win, though.


----------



## Mario264 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm, my happiest moment is probably finding out that I was going to live in Cyprus for a while. It sounded great on paper; "It will be like a constant holiday!". For the first few weeks it was, but things are never as good as they first seem. Looking back at it now, I'm happy with the year I spent there despite the harsh realities that I faced.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 30, 2012)

It should really be becoming a father but the day after my son was born I recieved my limited Mario 3DS from club nintendo, transferred my old system onto it and took my old Aqua blue to trade in. Thay week Game had a trade in pffer so I could do a straight swap- a year old 3ds with shinobi and sonic generations for a vita with a 4gb card and golden abyss.

The kid was quite nice too I guess!


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory was when my mother got all the seasons of Supernatural. She was so happy with her B-day gifts and we spent weeks watching the whole series.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2012)

Deathscreton said:


> My happiest moment this year was spectacular.
> 
> 
> I just ended up turning ten not too long ago. I spent a lot of my time playing card games and watching TV. On the television, I had noticed this cap that I really wanted had gone on sale. My mother purchased it for me and it fit like a glove (;D). Along with this, I had finally gotten a pet from the local shop down the corner. My mom fancied the owner so I got a special deal. It was this little guy who had never had an owner before. But low and behold, all good memories come with negative ones too. Because he had never been owned before, he was always a little fickle about how close I was to him. He'd always snip and yip at me. Eventually, we warmed to up one another after a horrid incident involving some birds and a bike.
> ...


You need to post more. We don't get to talk the often unless it's on Facebook. Kudos for the Pokemon reference you sly bastard.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2012)

Best day of this year is a hard one ....

To be honest I might even say today, had a really awesome day out, went somewhere new ( Wigan ), got loads of new clothes, had a really nice lunch and tea and to finish it off, had a honeycomb hot chocolate with cream from Costa . Was just a really awesome day, then came home to play some new games that I'd bought with the Mrs


----------



## Fluto (Dec 30, 2012)

When I went overseas for an IT competition for free


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 30, 2012)

best day of the year
when my other half moved in


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 30, 2012)

my happiest moment was when gbatemp has back on line after the hacking


----------



## CYatta (Dec 30, 2012)

Zalda said:


> when I was cleared of charges which were never true. been a lawsuit for years, was innocent.


Man, that sounds stressful.

For me, it was getting a job that started my career. It's been changing my life ever since.


----------



## mbcrazed (Dec 30, 2012)

Truthfully it was when I got done with my Play for Chorus and Drama! That was one heck of an experience! With At least 1000 people staring at you, it was pretty difficult! Plus the pressure of if you mess up, you fail the class! So, I was relieved when that was over!


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Dec 30, 2012)

When I finished Angel Beats! - that anime was packed with so much emotion...


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory from this year was meeting the girl who's sort of my girlfriend for the first time.
She lives in AMERICA FUCK YEAH and obviously I'm from the UK. We've known each other 2 years, and known we were right for each other, but this summer was the first time we met in person.
It made me happy :3
(Also beating Hyper Hexagonest on Super Hexagon was a high point. Seriously, that moment was like 1000 orgasms at once.)


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Every day this year was a happy moment because I woke up the next day.


----------



## Quincy (Dec 30, 2012)

One year together with my girl


----------



## Shubshub (Dec 30, 2012)

The fact that I got a Nintendo 3DS For Christmas along with Pokemon White 2 and Mario Kart 7


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

Spoiler: Testimony Time



My happiest moment this year was when I went to a *Y*outh *C*onference called YC and I gave my whole life over to Christ. Ever since Middle school and possibly a little before, I had always been depressed and kinda angry. I was always following my emotions never thinking anything through. This is something my dad had really been trying to press on me in the weeks before. That we can't always follow our feelings, but that we need to line our feelings up with what we also know to be true. I was never really able to truly understand this concept as I kept falling back into following my emotions only.

I wasn't going to be going to YC this year. I didn't have the money and I was seriously struggling with my feelings toward someone that was also going to be going. But, I had a 3DS back then and didn't really trust myself with the internet connection on it. Eventually I sold it because of the internet connection and I didn't really play it that much. Just as I decided I wanted to sell it and put it up on Kijiji, I got told that one of my friends who was suppose to be going wasn't going to be able to make it because of work. The day before we were suppose to be leaving for YC, I sold my 3DS, got the ticket, and got all of the information that I needed in order to go.

While we were at YC there was a speaker there who's name is David Nasser. He spoke about how giving your life to Christ and truly putting all of your trust in Christ are two different things. This really struck me because if I was truly giving my life to Christ, what have I to fear? Why was I still following my fear and anger and all of the other emotions? There was also a song that I heard while I was there. I described the whole situation perfectly. Because of what Nasser had to say, listening to that song, and seeing how everything worked together so perfectly in order for me to be able to go, I started putting my full trust into Christ while I was at YC and I swear, I have never had a happier experience.

Here is the song in case anyone is interested:


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 30, 2012)

Got the giant kitty as seen in my tempmas week 2 thread(HE WEIGHS 22POUNDS! ALL FUR.


----------



## balsak40 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory is honestly my holiday bonus.  It was enough to get my kids gifts in the tree and my youngest out of the toddler bed and into a big boy bed!  Christmas was the happiest for me this year!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2012)

I tend to stay out of contests, but since this is a random raffle there's no harm in me entering.

I'd have to say my happiest moment this year was when my cat's kittens were born.  She's a stray we picked up from outside and she came in skin-and-bones so we were worried for her health, especially when we figured out that she was carrying kittens.  When she finally started trying to "nest" at like 1 AM we knew it was near time for her to go into labor (and we were relieved she didn't try to have them outside), but we had issues getting her into a box and staying still... but everything turned out alright, the kittens were born with no issues, no defects, and they're running around happily right now at the friend's house.


----------



## finkmac (Dec 30, 2012)

It would have to be seeing my textures used in a game modification… that was satisfying…


----------



## deishido (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory of this last year would probably be getting my first apartment with my fiance.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 30, 2012)

Went to Chicago for an anime convention with some girls I knew and three of my closest friends. It was a good time until it ended badly.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 30, 2012)

Watching my nephew enjoy his first Christmas and his new toys.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmm.... Happiest moment? I'm not really sure.
Probably just being able to spend time with my friends made me happy, or getting and beating Kid Icarus: Uprising
It was nice how Nintendo didn't spoil all of the extra content that was in there.

Thanks GBATemp for giving the chance to win a WiiU Deluxe.


----------



## The Masked Man (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest moment was volunteering at the orphanage during Christmas. I knew for sure that my Christmas was going to be the worst (and it was), so I decided to help those less fortunate. Definitely a good feeling.


----------



## dudenator (Dec 30, 2012)

Moving out of the ass end of nowhere is the best memory for me. Finally out of dial-up country.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 30, 2012)

Finding out I had an interview at Oxford. 



Spoiler



but... I think I messed it up though >_>


----------



## saviorkross (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm, that's a tough one. I don't have anything that pops to mind in my real life, sadly, but gaming-wise the announcement of a new localized Monster Hunter comes to mind. I'm such a boring fellow, lol.


----------



## Rico007 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am happy to be alive. A few weeks ago I got stuck in a blizzard while on the highway, crashed my car, ended up deep inside a ditch, and my car turned off. I spent nearly six hours without any source of heat inside my cold car, which was fully covered and right when I thought all was lost... I got saved. I am happy to be alive.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd actually have to say my sister's 21st party. It was nice to see both parents at the party and not argue and fight, just remain peaceful.


----------



## JohnEdwardRamsey (Dec 30, 2012)

To be honest. My greatest memory of this year. Was adopting my daughter. Finding her in my life and realizing what it was like to truly be happy and have a family.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2012)

My favorite memory this year was the span of time between graduating "college" (let's be honest, it was a shit trade-school) and getting a job. It wasn't too eventful, but the lack of responsibility was amazing. Really took those months for granted, though receiving payment is a nice trade-off.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 30, 2012)

i am happy to just be here
and be able to do the things i  like to do


----------



## Orc (Dec 30, 2012)

Buying these:​


 

Then I realized I have not really played any video game this year except for The Walking Dead (which I just got a few days ago from the Steam Sale).​​I now have a huge backlog of games.​​Shit.​ 

(Actually, the happiest time of the year for me is pretty cliché. It's during the holidays since I get to chill out with my whole family and the fiancée, going back and forth to SG, the Philippines and Hong Kong, and not being at work.

For a GBAtemp related happy memory: *When GBAtemp got hacked*.

When I heard the news, it made me hop on to IRC and got to chat with some old GBAtemp friends. Also made me unlurk. FUN.)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment of the year was when I found out that I am becoming an uncle, it was 3 months later from my sister's wedding, I just couldn't stop crying in joy! I didn't want anything more, all I wanted was a cute, and a nice, baby coming to my life. I sold a bunch of my games just for my sister, my brother in-law and my nephew/niece.


----------



## Astoria (Dec 30, 2012)

The first day of the year, when i knew that there was a good year ahead.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 30, 2012)

My best memory of this year is probably from August. I went down to London with my friends for a weekend. Met up with a bunch of cool people I knew from Twitter and just generally had a laugh. Also I got to see Mr Weebl live which was pretty damned awesome.


----------



## evilwaffles (Dec 30, 2012)

Paying off my student loans made me happy this year.


----------



## deshayzilla (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment was probably the Widescreen Hack being added to DIOS-MIOS. The best achievement in homebrew since the mother 3 English patch.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory of this year... wow that's a tough one. I would have to say this Christmas, I really didn't get a bunch of stuff but I spent the whole day with my brother, my wife and her family. I really enjoyed myself.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2012)

Posting in this thread knowing I am bound to win a wii U deluxe baby! 

*Siam wire wrapped oval cock ring!  *


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment was yesterday when I got to go ice skating with some friends, because really I don't have a life outside .


----------



## tisdadd (Dec 30, 2012)

I would have to say spending a week at one of my close friends houses, and still working on my software projects while hanging out. I was able to see more of where they grew up, get to know their family better, and even see his childhood church. 

All in all one of the most relaxing weeks I had, as a very easy going family and at the time wasn't pushing deadline on my product.


----------



## uribemaster (Dec 30, 2012)

My greatest memory of this holiday season was being able to spend christmas with my family. Even my grandparents came to visit us from mexico! What's the best part is that we spent our time playing the wii laughing, taking turns, and competing to see who will open their presents first. Of course, as the tradition of every year continues, i was last to open mine haha. I'm really glad we all got together though since this christmas was filled with joy, competition, and great food, and a surprise visit!


----------



## Mr.Blackmage (Dec 30, 2012)

Playing Persona 4. The story and environment tied me in so much and the comedic dialog made me laugh constantly.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment was an a predicted I would win a Wii U in a gbatemp contest...  Now seriously!

My happiest moment this year was when I got a high grade for my TOEFL test. (It's a test that verify your skills in English, so you can subscribe to work/study abroad)
I scored 102/120. By the way, I want to thanks all the tempers for helping me with communicating in English both directly and indirectly.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year is when I brought home my Wii U deluxe console. My next happiest memory will be winning a Wii U Deluxe console from this post.  Other than that I have no happiness to report.


----------



## James Bond117 (Dec 30, 2012)

Out of all of the things that have occurred this year, the best memory I had was when I finally able to go to Six Flags Great Adventure with my family. It was a blast! I went on King da ka 4 times, and which was great! But the fact that I was even able to go was amazing in its own way because we hardly go as it is, and going with my family made it even better! I definitely will not forget about this!


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 30, 2012)

I was happy i got my own place


----------



## TeddyPain (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory would be winning a local longboard competition, qualified for state!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think to be happy that it's normal to lower the height of my voice to the same as batman's when i watched a downloaded screener of the new movie: dark knight rises 012.TS2DVD.NTSC.DD5.1.NL.Subs


----------



## DiggerMario2 (Dec 30, 2012)

I finally convinced my family to switch to a prepaid cell phone carrier. Everyone now has an iPhone 4s and our monthly bill is 1/3 what is used to be. Really nice to see them happy with their new toys.


----------



## shadowhog006 (Dec 30, 2012)

w0w~ how Generous can you get~ AWESOME~  ~ well my happiest memory for this year is definitely is the time i moved out and got a job~ still waiting for my paycheck though shahahaha


----------



## Latiken (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory is probably getting my iPhone.


----------



## VIIth (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory of the year?

Finishing 4th term of University. After a lot of presentations to the whole campus and tons of projects, it was awesome to know that all was worth it.
Two more to go!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory? Definitely the time when my dad came home from the hospital, shouting jubilantly "I beat cancer!"


----------



## stok3d (Dec 30, 2012)

mine would be seeing my daughter in her first talent contest at school


----------



## always_a_sleep (Dec 30, 2012)

When ACT results came in.


----------



## NatureMade (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd like to think my happiest moment of this year was moving out of Orlando and back to Virginia.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 30, 2012)

When I visited my brother and his wife in California and saw that he seems to be doing well in his life.


----------



## potato3334 (Dec 30, 2012)

Seeing this chance to get a free WiiU


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 30, 2012)

Visiting a part of my family that I normally don't see again for Christmas.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 30, 2012)

Not much happened this year except for graduating from high school with a good result and making my mom smile again. So yeah, that's probably the happiest memory of the year for me.


----------



## dox (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory of 2012 is that after many years I finally got married with the love of my life.


----------



## nwuebofkd (Dec 30, 2012)

Graduating high school and being done with all that. Now's the time to move forward!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine was when I really aced all my exams and saw my report with all A's


----------



## Romruto (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll try to make this story of mines short. (I don't mind if I don't win, I like to write & draw lol)

This year was really dragged out, a bust and I thought to myself, nothing good was to come; Until the very end. As much as I thought to myself that everything kept getting worst, like losing people in my life and losing a job, I never actually gave it a thought that I would get anything good this year. I have kept an eye out for hopes and dreams and that was basically what I strived for. My games were my amusement and also hopefulness that kept me alive. The way I could "feel" came from this hobby. Earlier in this year, I had to sell my 3DS to make some cash because I had to save a person that needed it for the hospital. Somebody had hurt my best friend and I had to make some good sacrifices to make it happen for that friend. I don't want to mention the gender but, this friend, didn't have alot and money was very scarce. This person didn't really anyone but me to rely on but did have a partner that didn't give any care for my friend.

After complicated events (2 months later), this friend didn't agree with me on anything and basically left my life. The gift of being yourself seems sometime overrated but it felt good to help someone in need, especially if it's someone I cared alot about. I had no money myself and I had to basically sell alot of my games. Only thing I had left was my computer... This thing kept me busy and I was thankful I had this to use (otherwise it's off to books!). I had kept my eye out on a 3DS XL since, but during that time I used my money on my friend; The original plan was to sell my 3DS and buy an XL. Though, when this unexpected event came, I had to use the money to save my friend, so I ended up with no handheld but a smile & thank you from my friend.

Finally December came, the month of my birthday and the month of Christmas. I felt alone as ever because I had assumed no one cared. At the end of the night of my birthday, close people in my life called me and gave me wishes and had said they gotten me something. Honestly, I didn't care for the gifts, I just wanted to hear from my their voices. Then Xmas came and I had gotten presents: a 3DS XL (whooo) and other gifts, it felt so warming. The importance of my happiness from my story were not the gifts but my friends and family. Nothing could be better but to have those people in my life. So, the best memories of this year was the end, being alive, knowing that I have people in my life that cares and not regretting anything from this year but taking lessons and learning and applying them on towards next year!

Oops I guess I did type alot.. lol eh, I guess this would be a summary this year somewhat.


----------



## DroRox (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely this . All of it.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory of the year would be when GBATemp was back online after being hacked that one time. I was seriously checking every day.... I think i have a problem.   .   .


----------



## RikuCrafter (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year is the day I got into k-pop, and made friends with people that I thought hated me almost instantaneously.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 30, 2012)

Biking with my friend.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 30, 2012)

The day i finally got a job


----------



## yuuna (Dec 30, 2012)

Making many new friends, in real life.
I didnt have many friends to play with.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Dec 30, 2012)

Getting a new Computer. My old one with Vista was really starting to suck...


----------



## Walker D (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year..     ...I think that was when I visited my cousins this Christmas. I usually stay years (literally) without seeing them, but even though, we meet as we had saw ourselves the other day. That awkward felling that "I didn't belong there anymore" was not there either. I guess it shows how much of a friends we really were ..it amazed me


----------



## vsevolod (Dec 30, 2012)

the birth of my baby girl


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 30, 2012)

Bringing home my shiny new red 3DS XL!


----------



## KDH (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmm... It's hard to pick just one, so many good things happened to me this year and it's hard to rank them, so here are the four that made me feel about the same level of happiness:


Learning that my sister got engaged
My friend getting me a Dreamcast for my birthday
Fining out WHY exactly I get sick so often, and that the answer wasn't the worst possibility: Cancer
Going a whole month without getting sick thanks to medication
(Yes I know I already have a Wii U, I'm hoping to win it for that friend I mentioned.)


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Dec 30, 2012)

This year wasn't the best for me. But there was one, atleast one that I am satisfied with. I finally made a friend that understands my interests. It took 15 long years, but I finally did it.


----------



## BluepointVance (Dec 30, 2012)

Remembering my password so I could post in this thread... Generally, I lurk.

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory of this year is finally playing a new Kid Icarus game after so long XD


----------



## Darksage098 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd say my happy memory of this year is getting to know a new friend in my life. I'm usually a shy, unsocial person that don't have many friends and getting to know someone new with the same interests as me was a great feeling.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory was, as cliche as it is, learning that I loved someone and that they loved me back.


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow.....sitting here all alone and depressed trough Christmas and New Years Evening, and now I've got a good reason to think of happiness.....I like this post !

Well I must say, last year I moved from the States back to Europe after 12 years, and this year I visited my home town in Italy in October and celebrated there my birth day with family and dear friends for the first time maybe in 7 years, and it was a surprise party as well !
That made me feel real good and happy !
Now I'm already on my own and away from home, but the memory still lasts


----------



## Count Duckula (Dec 30, 2012)

Promotion at work, with (slightly) better pay


----------



## azkirby (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment of the year was when my uncle from canada came to our home, and I haven't seen him for years.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory would be to be able to get into sixth form and be a bit more outgoing towards others; In particular, I made new friends and being less shy than before.


----------



## DeShelly (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory in this year is when i meet my girlfriend for the first time on sunset...


----------



## Friendsxix (Dec 30, 2012)

... This probably sounds really stupid, but my favorite and happiest memory this year was on January 1st when my whole entire family sat down and we all played 'Mario Kart: Double Dash!!' right after the ball dropped. I honestly only wanted to do it initially because I happened to score a set of GameCube component cables the week prior (for only $15!) and hadn't had the chance to use them because we setup our first ever HD TV on December 31st 2011. (Yes, we were late to jump on the HDTV wagon...)
Again, it's a very small moment, but one that has managed to stick out in my mind.  (And also... I suck at Mario Kart apparently D


----------



## T Link7 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory... hmm.... I guess it's when I was on holiday in England with my father and grandfather, we usually go there every summer but this time it wasn't certain if we would be going because my father was still fighting off the effects of non hodgkin's lymphoma. When I heard he was well enough and we would be going I was very happy. Not per se because of the fact that the trip wasn't cancelled, but the fact that my father's health was well enough to allow it. We had a great time down in Cornwall and I hope there will be many more times to come


----------



## SD456 (Dec 30, 2012)

I had two very happy moments in this year. 
Firstly, I got tickets for Slash's 2013 concert (I'm a huge Slash fan btw. ), a few weeks after that, I've met with a very smart, and beautiful girl. 

I hope that's not problem that I've written two. These memories were so close to each other.


----------



## averuki (Dec 30, 2012)

This year happiest memory is my wedding : ).


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 30, 2012)

the happiest moment of the past year was this tempmas, mostly because I hated xmas before, it sucked for my entire childhood, college too ... the whole tempmas idea 
so for starters I won the Tempmas week #2 prize, which made me kinda happy because I've never won a thing in my life
and on the very tempmas day I had the time of my life, with the love of my life


----------



## smealum (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was going to disneyland.

...yeah, this year wasn't very exciting.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't believe in _the_ happiest memory. But looking back, here is one:
Getting my driver's licence and not too long after that driving a couple of hundred kilometres to an other country to stay at an hotel with my girlfriend.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy memory was... finally being able to move on from my ex girlfriend.. and the life that I had to live when I was with her and when she left me.
A happier memory is that I've found someone I'd really love to share my life with.
The happiest memory_ to be_ this year is winning that Wii U.


----------



## Tokopimv (Dec 30, 2012)

making an account on this website.  i learned sooo much from everyone here.


----------



## taken (Dec 30, 2012)

My fond memory this year is when my wife bought me a quad-copter. Plus we have been married for 19 years last October.


----------



## Arras (Dec 30, 2012)

I think graduating from high school like a bunch of others here. It's a bit sad to leave most of your old friends behind, but at the same time going to college/university is awesome.


----------



## akuchan (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine would have to be the trip to Bali my brother organised for his wedding. Great experience, and really relaxing few days to get away from all the troubles.


----------



## Langin (Dec 30, 2012)

Getting a 3DS XL, it was such and awesome experience!


----------



## Nooz (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment was when my sister was born. The same day, my Pikachu got to the level 73 (or so)


----------



## camus24 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was saw my little niece playing with me all the time, she prefers me over everything, just because I make her laugh a lot, I play on the floor, run like an idiot and is just for her.


----------



## Joanified (Dec 30, 2012)

my most awesome moment- the day my team presented our final year project, which was a mobile game. The awesomeness when you could show others the game you have spent sleepless nights on. Ahhh.. now I feel like making one more...


----------



## Rukia-san (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment of 2012 is most definitely seeing my sister for the first time after 4 years of separation! We were unable to see each other for various privates reasons and when I left she was merely 16 years old, I left a teenage and when we met again she was a woman. She was and still is not only my sister but my best friend as well as a little bit like my own child, we certainly hadn't had the best parent, so we had to rely on each others growing up, she kept me sane to be honest.

While waiting for her at the airport I was really nervous, I had so many questions and insecurities (are we going to have much in common anymore? are we going to feel that same sisterly connection like before? Are we going to feel awkward? What are we going to talk about all day long?...etc.) but when I saw her standing there waiting for me, I couldn't help myself but cry, I was sure that we are going to be alright! I hugged her with all my love! I can't tell you how happy I was! I can't tell you how damn much I've missed her. I don't know how long we stood there hugging each other (laughing and crying), it was amazing! She changed so much, even tho we talked and "saw" each other thanks to Skype, it was definitely not the same. It's weird you know... All my memory of her were with a kid and bam! here she is much taller than me and looking like a grown-up, it was kinda like a brutal update haha.

We spent summer together and it was the best summer of my life, I adore my little sister and I can't wait to see her again this upcoming summer.


----------



## Orsted (Dec 30, 2012)

My fondest memory of this year? Realizing that I was maintaining an A average in a class I could have sworn I was going to fail.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 30, 2012)

Losing my job that took me all over the country living from day to day in hotels was the best thing that happened to me , i now work testing for electrical safety on the housing estate i live on , i see my family all day everyday , take my kids to school and all those other family things , that were previously just info over the nightly phone calls .. Wether i win a WiiU or not wont change how happy this change in my life constantly gratifies me.


----------



## Prior22 (Dec 30, 2012)

I moved into my first apartment in November of 2011. A few months later, February 2012 to be exact, there was a malfunctioning pilot light that caused the wiring to catch on fire. Bad enough, one would think. Problem is I have a lot of electronics that were not in any sort of cabinet (just lieing on the floor). And in the rush of getting my butt out of the studio apartment I didnt think to grab one or two of the more expensive items. And worse yet.....no renters insurance. so if anything got ruined, i would have been screwed in a massive way.

Well a couple hours later, after the firefighters left my apartment and i finished talking with the red cross reps about a temporary living situation, i entered the apartment to see how bad the damage was. carpet ruined. massive smell that eventually led to the drywall being replaced. but my wii, the tv and my wd live hub were all still working perfectly (just had some soot on them).

so all things considered i was very happy with how a potentially horrible situation turned into just a sizeable inconvenience. no ruined electronics and the red cross took care of me very well in terms of living and eating expenses.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Dec 30, 2012)

Being a main character in my school play, which was shown over 4 nights to the whole town. Performed for over 10000 people, then winning the FÍS Movie Competition out of all of Ireland just a few days after. I was the editor for that movie, and I can link the video here :

Cheers GBATemp!
Edit : I accidentally a word.


----------



## Zanmaken (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was when my girlfriend accepted my engagement.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory was a few days ago, I spent a few days with my girlfriend in her home (her family was not here), and one night we had a talk about the future of our relationship that made me happier than ever


----------



## sinbatsu (Dec 30, 2012)

wow, my happiest memory this year was finally graduated from university after years of failures  and make my family proud


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah, main thing joining gbatemp.
I met loads of friends in these few months and enjoying it~


----------



## Daidude (Dec 30, 2012)

Getting my first laptop after waiting so long and participating in the mario kart 7 tournament here. :l


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2012)

Daidude said:


> Getting my first laptop after waiting so long and participating in the mario kart 7 tournament here. :l


 
I will get another awesome moment when I get my wii tomorrow


----------



## Daidude (Dec 30, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I will get another awesome moment when I get my wii tomorrow


 
Well lucky you


----------



## broitsak (Dec 30, 2012)

Life put me down a few times, but every single time, somebody on the temp helped me get back up.
I want to thank Shinylatios, Black-Ice, Hydreigon, FrozenIndignation, and Yumi for all the support they had for me. This year was the greatest year of my life because of them.
Thanks guys.


EDIT: No need to count this as part of my post.
I'm sorry GBATemp, i cursed at you and alot of members here. My apologies to you all. I kind of deserve an apology too, but if the person doesn't want to do so, then it's ok. 
*sigh*
Also, my apologies to Guild, Gahars, and emigre. This might make me look like a sissy, but I don't care. I don't want my name to run into dirt here (even though it probably will :/)


----------



## tum (Dec 30, 2012)

When I finished my school exams haha! That relief you get when you know you can finally play some games instead of studying!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd have to say finding out that the tumor in my son's arm (he was 10 months old at the time) was benign is probably my highlight of 2012.  The doctors were telling us it was cancer, even after a biopsy, and after everything he'd been through with his birth the previous year it was just a tough time.  Luckily, when they went in to remove it, it wasn't what they thought it was 


Spoiler











 
Second place would probably go to moving into our new house in August.  Our old neighborhood was definitely not a place for raising a kid.  My wife and I found a nice house in an awesome neighborhood and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 30, 2012)

Nothing drastically happy this year, just plodding on really! Very busy year too... think the standout moment was managing a few days in 'sunny' Wales after borrowing a caravan off a friend... First time I've drove with a caravan in tow, nearly crapped myself first time there was a gust of wind! (probably just a tiny breeze too, haha!) That and smacking me head on the ceiling every time I woke up.... not the best holiday at the time, but looking back we had a great laugh!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory of this year was just me opening up more through out the year.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest moment this year was getting engaged to my wonderful fiancé.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 30, 2012)

It's probably that time on January, where I got to work with this girl named Nelsen, I felt being in-love again. She always made my heart go, as the Japanese would say, "doki-doki." Even when I was tired, I'd still wake up and be motivated for the day because I had something to look forward to. Just being with her I feel like I didn't need anything more.
No music sounded sweeter than her voice.
No games was more fun than being with her. 
Nothing in this world could have possibly been more rewarding, than the feeling I feel every time I hear her laughter.
She slowly became the center of my world. 

However, because I was stupid, I didn't make the right choices. Things suddenly felt awkward, she and everything else started to fade away, it was too late when I realized what I lost. I made efforts to return to that moment where we still both laughed, but it wasn't enough, and my time ran out. She had left.

In time I managed to get over it. After a few months, we managed to have a little chat. About how she was, and how was I. She's doing her stuff and I mine. I was afraid to ask about what was in the past. I should have probably did, It was the only time I had. I never got to talk to her again.

Now it's all in the past. Something I can remember. But I still have the future, and I look forward to who I will meet next, or again.


----------



## xen20 (Dec 30, 2012)

My best memory of this year is the summer of it, taking a monthly trip to see a girl that I met on the internet and skyped for a while with. We agreed to meet up, visited four countries together during that time, and now I'm writing this from her house in Finland  We've grown really close, in huge part thank to that trip.


----------



## gamer765 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory?... hm, I guess when I found out my cousin wasnt a victim of the Sandy Hook shootings.


----------



## ct_bolt (Dec 30, 2012)

hmmm... My happiest memory this year would probably have to be when I got my DSTwo card. That cart is so amazing! Now I need a second one, lol...
Thank you for being so awesome GBATemp.


----------



## thejellydude (Dec 30, 2012)

It'll sound cheesy, but hearing that my little brother made it into the same college as me, full ride with stipend. I already don't see him often, and money has been rough on the family, so it was a really cool surprise to hear when I came back for the holidays this year.


----------



## Acetonide (Dec 30, 2012)

Thinking about it, it's pretty difficult to say what the happiest memory this year was.
There was a lot of bad lately.. Haven't actually celebrated any holiday during the winter in a few years..
My brother's grown into a more controlling hypocrite..
Moreover humans tend to (or at least the people I know) remember the bad more than the good..
So I guess I'll have to go with something recent..

I'd have to say celebrating my cousin's engagement. Although we didn't do much really, it was nice being able to congratulate her and wish her well. It's nice seeing others happy, and I was happy I could be a part of it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 30, 2012)

Cliché, but still: received my Bachelor of Science degree (Mechanical Engineering). Not that it means much in terms of final graduation (I'm still studying for the Masters degree), but still something since now I'm about 60-70% done with my Uni studies. In regards to the degree, I'm probably gonna get a summer job situated in Shanghai because of the excursion I did there in September.

So all in all, getting forward in life and having a positive position for next year too. Can't beat that in my case, since the economy is what it is. Uncertainty is sure as hell, but at least the future isn't that uncertain anymore :3


----------



## Cius (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year is definitely being able to complete my new years resolution and finish off paying my whole school debt. It's been a tough 2 years after graduation but I finally was able to pay it all off through sheer will of saving and being cheap haha.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Dec 30, 2012)

Hard to choose, but one that resonated for several years and coming to pass happened this year in gaming: Max Payne 3's release. Maybe you have to be a fan of the games to know what this feeling is like, but it has been many years since Max Payne 2 and seeing Max again was a long time coming.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 30, 2012)

xen20 said:


> My best memory of this year is the summer of it, taking a monthly trip to see a girl that I met on the internet and skyped for a while with. We agreed to meet up, visited four countries together during that time, and now I'm writing this from her house in Finland  We've grown really close, in huge part thank to that trip.


Dya bone her .... damn couldnt resist..  sowwy..


----------



## mrtimotei (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be honest... I've been so depressed this year, it's hard for me to tell what my happiest memory is of this year... I never thought I really would be happy, due to family, and money issues...
But, my older brother surprised me, when he bought me a Nintendo 64. Now, I know it's just a game console, but this mean a lot to me because when I was about 6 years old, we would always sit down, play it, and have the time of our lives. Everyday, it was a beat-em-up in Super Smash Bros., or a hunters game of Turok. I don't think I've ever had that much fun with any other game console in my life. He, eventually had to sell it, though, due to financial issues. I was extremely sad, but, he had to do it.
But, 10 years later, he walks into my room, holding a giant box. I ask him what it is, and he tells me to open it and find out. I carefully opened the package, and when I saw the N64 logo on the front, my heart skipped a beat... I continued to open it, and right before me was an N64. And then he held up another bag, which had 2 games in it, Super Smash Bros., and Turok. I couldn't believe he had actually gone out and bought another N64, with the same games we had back then (We obviously had more games than this, but these 2 stood out the most). When I went to go put the one of the games in, I could see myself from those many years ago, doing the same thing. And, just as expected, we probably had the most fun with it, compared to any of the other consoles we own. This is honestly why the Nintendo 64 stands out as the best game console, to me, and why it was my happiest moment in 2012.


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory was going on vacation with my wife earlier this year.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably answered already somewhere but what's the closing date for this contest, final draw date, etc? Need to pencil in my inevitable disappointment at the final result but I need to know if it's going on my current calendar or my new 2013 one.


----------



## Par39 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory this year is getting my first boyfriend >///<


----------



## hkz8000 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory is seeing a certain someone get banned on a gaming forum i frequent


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

hkz8000 said:


> Happiest memory is seeing a certain someone get banned on a gaming forum i frequent


 
I know that feeling. I had a similar moment a few years ago when my crusade to get legendary troll Dash_Jr to get off Gamefaqs finally saw results.


----------



## Cuelhu (Dec 30, 2012)

Every time we touched was the happiest moment for me. He's not around anymore, but those moments together were the most special.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely LOATHING English lessons and the 5-6 hour controlled assessments (of which there were about 5) then receiving my results to find out I only dropped about 7 marks out of 200.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 30, 2012)

ok this is very emotional but here i go... my top favorite moment last year (2012) was me and my ex from vancouver canada getting back together for 4 years i was angry havent talked to her cause she had a new bf but it felt like i was rotting inside about a month ago she said the relationship wasn't her choice her father (and him alone her mother disproved of it) set up an arranged marriage and said she always loved me i did yell at her/broke up with her 4 yrs ago but that was due to my bi polar not being diagnosed yet....anyway yesterday she said she wanted to marry me and i'll propose when I visit her


----------



## Daemauroa (Dec 30, 2012)

my happiest memory maybe was this christmas, because of family coming together and celebrating. but something less cliche, well, realizing that Virtue's last reward was being released in Europe, and finally getting my hands on a copy. 

but, There were a lot of happy memories like everyone else probably. but I guess the happiest memory would be being together with family and friends...
well, these ''happiest memory'' things indeed sound very cliche....


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Dec 30, 2012)

I graduated this year, our dry grad was pretty fun, probably the most fun I've had all year... especially since I started university in the fall


----------



## WiiGetItDone (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably attending my friend's sister's wedding this summer.


----------



## Coconut (Dec 30, 2012)

The birth of my little sister! She's so cute


----------



## somechris (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory this year was landing my first nursing job. Too bad I had to move to BFE...


----------



## xbry23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory? Starting college! Glad to be done with high school  no more waking up at 7 everyday XD plus dorm life is fun


----------



## MirkoD (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest Memory this year was it when i heard that i can have a Course near my hometown for about one year... much better than oscillate each week between work and home.


----------



## sridling (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory has to be when I got a new sweet computer for college. It cost around 1500 dollars.


----------



## lukinoz (Dec 30, 2012)

When I moved from small flat to really biiiiig family house.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

OK, seriously, what's with all the newbs? I call shenanigans. Member since 2008 and a post count of two? BULLSHIT. Shenanigans, I say! SHENANIGANS!


----------



## smile72 (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess when I went to Shibuya,  it was so beautiful!


----------



## camicortes (Dec 30, 2012)

When I summoned up the guts to follow my heart  and change jobs and cities in hope of a better future.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't have too many interesting experiences this year so the happiest one was probably when my soccer team won our first match. It was the only match we won since we were pretty bad but that one was a fun moment. I even grabbed a couple of assists


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest moment of 2012 was meeting my girlfriend (actually not too long ago).


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 30, 2012)

Happiest memory... It's hard too choose, I'm quite fond of my life lately, getting paid for my sport, having an actual job, graduated high school, having a girlfriend for more then 2 years and not leaving soon probably 
I'll think my happiest memory was when I went to my girlfriends house after a match, two weeks after my birthday, and I walked right into a surprise party she had organised for me. Yeah that was fun 

What I really want is too have my life continue being this great, there are still moments when it doesn't quite work out the way you want, but in the end we should just be happy. And I sure am right now!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 30, 2012)

well my happiest moment this year is getting a position as a forest ranger and  with all expenses of my training  paid by the gonveverment.
after that i will be a person with 2 deegrees one in philology and one in forest protection care.
the first deegre was on my own expenses and now i will be trained and have a job as soon as i finish my training


----------



## adambomb (Dec 30, 2012)

Proposing to my girlfriend and to my surprise, her agreeing to said proposal. She is the nicest gift life has ever given me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 30, 2012)

Spending quality time with my family and old friends.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 30, 2012)

adambomb said:


> Proposing to my girlfriend and to my surprise, her agreeing to said proposal. She is the nicest gift life has ever given me.


Congratulations bro


----------



## dece870717 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory came very recently when I walked into Dark Horse's pub in Marshall, MI for the first time. Never, had I felt I fit in so perfectly with a crowd without having to speak to anyone than I did there.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm happy that my car died at the end of 2012, and not at the beginning of 2013. Now I'll save bunches of money from switching my car insurance from Geicko to NO INSURANCE AT ALL


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory, but also pretty sad for some reason, was graduating high school.


----------



## Powerslave89 (Dec 30, 2012)

Giving my cousin her first video game system! She loves the 3DS.


----------



## Saketti (Dec 30, 2012)

My happiest memory was the release of Fire Emblem 12 English translation patch


----------



## Chiodo (Dec 30, 2012)

2012 was one of the best years of my life.  I got a dream job working for a pro sports team and I met my dream girl!


----------



## Videomanman87 (Dec 31, 2012)

When I celebrated 1 year anniversary with my soulmate.  Spent all my life looking for her, and finally found her.  She has cancer, and every day is very precious let alone a year.   I thank God for every day I have her.


----------



## Phaanox (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memory this year happened some weeks ago. The last day of my studies was remarkable, after many years of trouble, the low economy, it was a tough challenge for me but now I'm a graphic designer and I'm very proud of my family for being with me in those harsh times.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 31, 2012)

Tie between my cousin getting drafted into the NFL first round after years of hard work, and getting A's in all of my classes this semester (After being on probation for a semester due to bad grades)


----------



## mooseburglar (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably cliche as well, but when I finished my first marathon this year. Grandma's Marathon in Duluth, MN in June. I was so happy when I crossed the finish line and just hugged my mom and cried tears of joy.


----------



## fvig2001 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well my happiest memory of this year was when I left my original company and transferred to another company. I ended up working in Japan for 3 months after 10 working days here. Hope I win and the Wii U gets Wii U mode homebrew after.


----------



## cuamoose (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting my first job, for sure. I actually started about a week ago, so the paycheck hasn't hit yet, but it's a major step forward when I feel like I've just been kinda stagnant these past few years.


----------



## Geren (Dec 31, 2012)

Been through a year of ups and downs, but my happiest and most satisfiying memory was getting compliments about my perfomance in university form my teacher of... biological fundaments of behaviour (I think it would translate to that). Really an awesome class, and quite hard too. I basically lived and even stopped playing for it. In the end it was rewarding and totally worth it. It also let me spend some good times with my girl, since we both study the same career, and we both tried really hard, studying together  Experiencing a class like that, after years of bleak education, (I mean, I'm in the 3rd world after all...), really, really, makes me happy.

Thanks for everything, 'temp. I've always enjoyed this kind of special competitions you've done through the years. Really exciting too.


----------



## science (Dec 31, 2012)

The thing that made me happiest this year was getting my first pet fish, nearly killing it by accidental neglect, but watching it get healthier and survive.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2012)

Like many people, 2012 wasn't the most pleasant. But there were many great thinks I'm happy for. My happiest memory this year might be cliche, but whatever. 
I met this girl I really, really, reeeaaaalllly like.  We aren't dating, nor am I friendzoned. (She has a boyfriend but there is no love, I swear..) We are really close. That was a little insider. But meeting her lead up to my happiest moment of this year for me. For Christmas I got her a necklace and she was really happy, which made me happy. She told her friends about it, my friends about it, and even Instagrammed it! It's pretty embarrassing that I got excited over an image on IG, but hey, it's the truth.
The post she made made me smile like a 12 year old school girl thinking about Justin Bieber.

I haven't been as active this year as the year before, but I shall get on more often in the future.  
Have a great new year everyone! ^^


----------



## dogmarch (Dec 31, 2012)

my best memory as of today was when I finally get to go back to school again. (I stopped for one semester.) and now enjoying my christmas vacation.  also, I finally went to our schools alumni homecoming and it was very nice.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 31, 2012)

kicked out of  my mom house , happily living by myself with a good job (next year im goig to start my butcher class : D )


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely every moment spent with a certain special girl in my life, she brightens up my day every time we meet. I hate all that mushy stuff but, yeah, this is an exception.


----------



## gameworm2.0 (Dec 31, 2012)

Picking my happiest moment this year is tough because so many great things happened to me this year. However, if I had to pick just one it would have to be the birth of my first child. I had never known what happiness and joy were until that moment.


----------



## kms2061 (Dec 31, 2012)

My first trip to Japan! It was fun


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

My runner-up best memory for this year. Not my official entry, I'm sticking with my original for my official competition entry. But I wanted to share this all the same for all those who have been accosted by moronic kids this year, or given abuse on the street by a fourteen year old who thinks he can take on a full grown man. A tale of urban youth being dealt with by its own stupidity biting it on the arse.

I saw a chav get hit by a car a few months back. One of those prats who acts all big and bad, thinking he can cross the road in heavy traffic and the whole world will stop for him so he can go as slowly as possible to impress his equally ignorant mates. Boy was he wrong. BAM! Broken leg, shattered shoulder, bike twisted beyond repair, and virtually no damage to the innocent driver who couldn't possibly have reacted in time.

Oh, don't worry. The idiot lived. But I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the prick taken down a few pegs and taught that he's not the absolute centre of the known universe (how could he be? I am  ), in front of all his dumb little mates. I'm not saying he deserved it, but hey, if Fate wants to teach idiots a lesson, I'm all for it.


----------



## DavidKang (Dec 31, 2012)

Favourite memory,huh...
Finishing all Zelda games!!!!!


----------



## jakeyjake (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memory was when I found out I didn't have to go live with my step dad again.  Ever again.


----------



## noob killer (Dec 31, 2012)

the happiest moment would probably be resident evil 6 release


----------



## w!! (Dec 31, 2012)

Happiest memory... Getting our new dog from the shelter!


----------



## Minji20 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not really sure, but maybe making it into my local youth orchestra? It's not so much about getting in, but just being in it has made me really happy because it's a lot of fun playing with a full orchestra and my friends. There's also a certain special somebody there....  although I'm pretty sure he forgets my existence too many times. But oh well. For me, 2012 has pretty much been nothing but good memories. At the very least, if I had any, I can't remember them. So, a good thing.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 31, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm not saying he deserved it, but hey, if Fate wants to teach idiots a lesson, I'm all for it.


 
And the voice of reason spoke again. I understand what you're talking about for living it every day, due to me living in a city filled with all sorts of schools (which implies students of all ages, although mostly of the 12-20 years old variant), and thus seeing those "acts of bravery" (read : acts of stupidity) nearly every day.

To give you an idea, I've got attacked 50+ times this year by guys and girls who thought (as I'm looking like some typical geek, with glasses, long hair and such) I'd be an easy target for money and fame over their friends. Their losses.


----------



## ST75 (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting a secure job again. Not as easy as it used to be in tge USA.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably that would be getting a projector for my birthday, inviting friends over and playing video games on it. You haven't really lived until you've played retro video games on a screen the size of a wall... Freakin' awesome!


----------



## gage85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, my son used to cling onto his mother but one day, in the summer, I came home from work, and he ran right up to me to give me a hug as he yelled out "hi". He didn't speak much at the time (he was only 1 and a half) so that was nice, and since then, he's been clinging onto me.

On a side note, I've been a member for several years and have made many posts to people's questions about the SuperCard DSTwo. Why am I a newcomer?


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 31, 2012)

So many people are saying their happiest memory was getting a job, but mine was the opposite. I was being overworked, and the best time for me was when I QUIT! I felt so free!


----------



## decemberchild (Dec 31, 2012)

Graduating college!


----------



## Isaac (Dec 31, 2012)

I think It was ordering, waiting, and recieving my acekard 2i and ezflash 3in1. Saying that, I guess my year wasn't that great.


----------



## TheZoc (Dec 31, 2012)

The happiest moment this year was when, while being with serious money issues, I was able in two months to submit my final project and AI masters candidate thesis and both graduate in university and get accepted as Master Candidate for Knowledge Representation and Reasoning with a small sponsorship from government that is helping me to pay my bills.

That really might sound like a small feat, but being able to graduate, get accepted into masters and receiving some money to help pay the bills, while having money issues, it's extremely happy and encouraging!


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest moment was being laid off from a job that was making my life miserable.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memory of this year was when i found a AGS-101 GBA SP for $5 at my local Christian Mission, was really excited to finally have an SP with a nicer back lit screen to play mother 3 on.


----------



## umaeda (Dec 31, 2012)

Favorite day this year was actually Jan , my limited edition LoZ 3DS arrived that day. Oh Joy! Have to admit though, a WiiU would be nice


----------



## nicklesminer (Dec 31, 2012)

My favorite memory of the year was proposing to my then girlfriend, now fiance, and having her say yes


----------



## flaboy909 (Dec 31, 2012)

My fondest memory is getting employment after a nearly two year slump ! Another would be becoming a PC gamer after upgrading to a capable laptop.


----------



## Pokecix (Dec 31, 2012)

Getting a 25 dollar present card from all of those bad prizes we gave each other at school!WOOO!


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 31, 2012)

getting my dota 2 beta invite(back in February)


----------



## bahlsie (Dec 31, 2012)

When I woke up on Dec. 22nd and realized that the world hadn't ended. lol


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 31, 2012)

My Happiest Memory was seeing all my friends again after we all left for boarding school in august. I'm so glad to have met wonderful people like them


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 31, 2012)

I graduated from high school, started at an amazing college, and where certain aspects lack, the friends I have made thus far have made it a wonderful place to be.

An honorable mention goes to seeing Django Unchained and then laser tagging with my best friend and his girlfriend the other night. It was some of the most fun I've had this year.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 31, 2012)

For me, my happiest memory of this year was putting the time and effort into building my own computer. It's not very heartfelt or touching but it's very important to me as I will be going off to a uni soon under a computer science major and I'm happy to be more than prepared.
I also like being a hackintosh user and being a part of the pc gaming master-race. I hope my ambitions can keep me motivated to do good throughout the next year.


----------



## LINK289 (Dec 31, 2012)

It doesn't seem like much, but my best memories from this year was anytime I spent hanging out with my great friends! (Also, telling my best female friend how amazing she is  )


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memories are meeting new friends. Back in March, I started to play Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine and joined a clan. We all bonded together and learned a lot about eachother. We all have similar interests so when someone proposes a game we can all play together, we try it out and have fun. The internet is really amazing. They're all great people and even today I still speak with them on a daily basis via Skype.

I wish our relationships can develop more despite the distances across the globe.


----------



## BiGnIcK_54g (Dec 31, 2012)

my happiest memories this year was when i visited my grandpa before he passed,im just glad he's no longer suffering from his illness.


----------



## ground (Dec 31, 2012)

my happiest moment of the year was that i got my visum for the US of the A for my internhsip


----------



## assassinz (Dec 31, 2012)

Happiest memory of the year was when I found out how much my tax return would be.


----------



## nl255 (Dec 31, 2012)

Discovering the existence of the Randy Dandies in St Louis.  Their shows are always amazing and absolutely hilarious.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 31, 2012)

I feel like there should be a minimum post requirement on this, because the idea of some guy with one post getting a free Wii U and never being heard from again while there are long time contributors who've helped myself and others out several times in the running is a little concerning.



gage85 said:


> Well, my son used to cling onto his mother but one day, in the summer, I came home from work, and he ran right up to me to give me a hug as he yelled out "hi". He didn't speak much at the time (he was only 1 and a half) so that was nice, and since then, he's been clinging onto me.
> 
> On a side note, I've been a member for several years and have made many posts to people's questions about the SuperCard DSTwo. Why am I a newcomer?


It's based off of post count, not membership time. On the old board software it was ~100 posts to be a normal member but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## wchill (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've been on GBAtemp.

My happiest memory this year was when my then-girlfriend (before and now just a friend) asked if I would be her boyfriend. My first ever relationship.
Unfortunately, it didn't last too long. But it was amazing and just pure happiness while it did.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 31, 2012)

Not all that original, but graduating college and finally moving on.


----------



## AsaHoshi (Dec 31, 2012)

The smiles I got from my loved ones after they opened my handmade gifts! x]


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 31, 2012)

Prepare for cliche overload but mine is asking my current girlfriend out officially (after flirting with each other for a while) and her saying yes  

Also since today is the last day of 2012, i hope all the tempers have an awesome night tonight with whatever you are doing and have a happy new year!!


----------



## Redhorse (Dec 31, 2012)

*I would have to say my happiest moment this year, would be; after a 17 years seperation (and pending divorce) from my wife, in which my wife kept me from talking to my daughter, (we live a country apart) my daughter friended my Facebook  page, said she wanted to speak with me an indicated that she didn't want to talk anything about the past,. This meant I didn't owe her any explainations, she just wanted to more forwaerd from there and develop a relationship. What a weight off my shoulders.*

*That was the happiest moment of the past 20 years for me.*

*Happy New Years All,*
*Get Yer Game on.*
*SyFyTy*

​


----------



## taken (Dec 31, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> My runner-up best memory for this year. Not my official entry, I'm sticking with my original for my official competition entry. But I wanted to share this all the same for all those who have been accosted by moronic kids this year, or given abuse on the street by a fourteen year old who thinks he can take on a full grown man. A tale of urban youth being dealt with by its own stupidity biting it on the arse.
> 
> I saw a chav get hit by a car a few months back. One of those prats who acts all big and bad, thinking he can cross the road in heavy traffic and the whole world will stop for him so he can go as slowly as possible to impress his equally ignorant mates. Boy was he wrong. BAM! Broken leg, shattered shoulder, bike twisted beyond repair, and virtually no damage to the innocent driver who couldn't possibly have reacted in time.
> 
> Oh, don't worry. The idiot lived. But I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the prick taken down a few pegs and taught that he's not the absolute centre of the known universe (how could he be? I am  ), in front of all his dumb little mates. I'm not saying he deserved it, but hey, if Fate wants to teach idiots a lesson, I'm all for it.


 
Knowing that boy he be on the sick for life. saying he scared to go out on his own. Because of crossing the road.


----------



## TinyRick (Dec 31, 2012)

My favorite memory of 2012 was being able to visit the Philippines to spend time with someone I care about dearly.


----------



## Sychophantom (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably the happiest memory I have this year is getting a new job quickly after losing my previous one.


----------



## holoflame (Dec 31, 2012)

Finding out that the girl I love also loves me =)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

holoflame said:


> Finding out that the girl I love also loves me =)


 
Funny, it seems that as of about 5 minutes ago I have that going on as well. To quote Casper from the Nostalgia Critic, Timing!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memory for 2012 is despite all the negative things that happened, I now have a goal that I want to accomplish and even more determined to succeed than before. A big plus since I didn't give a f*ck about things before.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Dec 31, 2012)

The news of me entering Med school is this year's best memory for me. I am really excited about how things turned out and the courses I'm taking, and I guess it's one of the best decisions I've taken in my whole life.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 31, 2012)

My favorite memory was taking the Ocarina of Time N64 WR.
My record (and my motivation) are gone now, but being #2 still isn't bad.


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest memory of 2012 was the discovery that had not played ocarina of time on N64 was worth a great remake for 3ds, and i'm playing it now with a greater graphics! my happiest moment of 2014 will be when they release a CFW for 3DS.


----------



## riceball7852 (Dec 31, 2012)

My happiest moment of year 2012 is when I found out that I was going to transfer to a prestigious college, guarantee!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 31, 2012)

After my birthday dinner, when I felt content and loved.
Or, when my cousin graduated uni, felt proud.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

One of my happiest moments this year was when my relatives from Ontario came to visit.


----------



## elridge (Dec 31, 2012)

This too was a complicated year for me and my family... So many health problems (not only mine but of my loved ones), sad moments, etc... But i guess that spending Christmas with my family and wife tops it all. I think that's the moment that unites all the happy moments i had this year!


----------



## msxer (Dec 31, 2012)

I did not have a very happy year, so the end of the year will be my happiest memory.


----------



## tt87 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happiest memory? When I met my GF back in the summer.


----------



## ongo_gablogian (Jan 1, 2013)

Happiest moment was when I moved 3000 miles away, east to west coast. Just packed my car and drove.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> My happiest memory was when I found out when my found out my degree results. I got myself a BA (hons) and could not boast I got a good degree from a good university.
> 
> It meant a lot because going back six years ago when I left school, I was genuinely uncertain in life. I wasn't happy at all at school and my grades were pretty average at best. And as a person, I was very insecure, I didn't really have a clue of what type of person I really was in a non-emo way. My development as a person had stagnated.
> 
> ...


You remind me of a black Barney Stinson.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 1, 2013)

My happiest memory of the year was when I won this Wii U.

No?


----------



## o2oxygen (Jan 1, 2013)

My Happiest Memory is when i got my 3 CISCO CCNA certificates.. only one more CISCO certificate left for me to complete it. and also i survived the end of the world! lol


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 1, 2013)

My happiest memory this year was when the girl i'm dating right now, woke me up, kissing my cheek and then hugged me till she slept again.


----------



## ekko25 (Jan 1, 2013)

My happiest memories of the year are the two concerts I went to with friends.


----------



## sergster1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm thankful that my cousin's wife had a successful child birth


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 1, 2013)

My happiest memory was getting together with my girlfriend. It wasn't a good start, but it's all good now. I'm very happy about it. Anyway, hope I win, this is awesome!


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 1, 2013)

My happiest memory is when my artwork for our school's anniversary is being featured on our school's newspaper right now.


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2013)

When I got my new phone for Christmas, a Samsung Galaxy S3!


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 1, 2013)

Graduating from College/University. =D


----------



## the_poon (Jan 1, 2013)

Witnessing the birth of our first Son in April.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know, maybe when I performed my guitar final last year and people actually thought I sung and played really well or when my friend said people at school looked up to me or maybe getting valedictorian for this years graduation. I can't decide.


----------



## katw83 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happiest moment of the year?

That's a bit of a difficult one, it was a strange year and slightly surreal. I've narrowed it down to three though and I shall do these in the order of which they happened.

1) Discovering and connecting with family I didn't know existed both at home in the UK and also in Texas, it's meant a great deal to have connected with these guys because I knew very few of the family outside the group I grew up with.

2) Midway through the year discovering a new radio station launching for the area, getting in contact with my credentials and landing myself the drive time slot. Loving being in the hot seat with a mix of music and chatter and long may it continue.

3) Tricking my kids on Christmas day, they asked for stunt scooters (which they got) but had seen several DS games they wanted, but oh no they're only available for the 3DS. My 9 year old kept telling my 6 year old that Mum wont buy 2 of those because they're expensive (oh really?). Christmas morning arrived and they opened a present each from their Nan which was one of the games each that they wanted so much. I said "oh no look it's for the 3DS, she's got the wrong game" then when they spoke to her on Skype later i produced two hidden presents, each a 3DS. Their faces were priceless and definitely a very happy feeling to see them so excited.

Been a strange year where opportunity came knocking when I least expected, slightly surreal in the fact that i'm now on the radio but a happy year all the same.


----------



## nick22 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happiest memory?

Difficult, since I don't rank them. Let's say getting my master's degree in chemistry... or finding a nice job... meeting great people...

Also, happy new year to everyone reading this!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 1, 2013)

Getting news that my mom was okay after her car accident.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 1, 2013)

finding out my grandma was cancer free.


----------



## BinFairy (Jan 1, 2013)

Doing the pyrotechnics for the olympics.

Easily the pinnacle of my career.


----------



## Metrenix (Jan 1, 2013)

Im usually a closed up person, allways in my room and such, never want to spend time with the family, so when family came to the house and i went out and spent time with them and had fun it was the best and i hope to do it again soon >.<


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 1, 2013)

Obtaining my vita, and Clopping a Quota.


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as I can remember the happiest (and simultaneously most stressful) thing for me this year was starting HRT and everything it involved. In terms of games and homebrew it was when my last batch of stuff made it onto the HBB and suddenly there were a bunch of people using all of my online stuff.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 1, 2013)

My favorite memory of the year would have to be....getting my first car. You don't know how fun driving is until you actually drive, I am seriously thankful for not having to walk long distances anymore.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm thankful to have my parents for another year, especially in light of the last few years.  I've been very blessed.


----------



## Bndnrd (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite moment was  being with family and friends this christams.


----------



## samuraibunny (Jan 2, 2013)

May not be my happiest, but certainly the freshest on my mind at the moment is finding out my grade for a programming class. Didn't study for the final, still aced it and the class. (I didn't study only because I was studying for other classes, not because I was slacking off!)


----------



## thhorde (Jan 2, 2013)

My favourite memory of last year was when I recieved my new cellular phone ^^
Other then that, a rather uneventful year for me.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite memory of last year was graduating and receiving my MFA in Digital Production Arts.


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Jan 2, 2013)

Meeting my girlfriend has definitely been a highlight for me. c:


----------



## Notabelic (Jan 3, 2013)

I have to say my happiest memory from this year was playing Santa at the disabled/mentally ill children ward at the hospital I temp at. 
Seeing them open their presents forgetting about their problems for a day was truly amazing.


----------



## Thompie (Jan 3, 2013)

When I learned that my girlfriend was cured of her breast cancer was the best moment of the year and my life .


----------



## Kewne (Jan 3, 2013)

Celebrating one year with my girlfriend at the same time as her graduation from school.


----------



## siutyourself (Jan 3, 2013)

My favorite memory is of the laughs I had when I found out that I misspelled my username when I registered. Good times.


----------



## nobodyentirely (Jan 3, 2013)

The moment we realized how lucky #358 would be for us was on the 358th day of the year, which happens to also be Christmas Eve. Our happiest memory? That puppy who came over to lick our faces. Such a happy puppy!


----------



## infimesi (Jan 3, 2013)

My happiest moment of the year was when my youngest son started to use the a tablet (he's just 1 year and 3 months old). He began moving the pictures from one side to another and staring at them. Definitely he will learn a lot from it. Now the problem is having just one tablet and two little ones, but that's another issue.

Thanks community!


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 3, 2013)

For me (at least as far as I can remember ), it's the moment when I realized that Yellow8's savegame exploit is true and that we'll get 3DS homebrew applications this year..


----------



## robinknaapen (Jan 3, 2013)

My greatest mem... when i got finaly accepted on college (after applying 3 times)


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 4, 2013)

my happiest memory was when  i got my wii u

BTW, good way to get more members with 1 post for years


----------



## evil goober (Jan 4, 2013)

My happiest memory is being with my family everyday.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 4, 2013)

I cherish the short time I get to spend with my girlfriend when she is in town or when I make the trip out to see her.
Working on my car stereo so much, despite having half of it fail.
What I gave my parents and little brother for Christmas.
My new job working with animals at an alpaca farm.

The simple things.  Those are my happiest memories from this year.


----------



## lelekokun (Jan 4, 2013)

The best memory I have from 2012 was when I was approved in College, here in Brazil we have to do some hard tests to be approved... so it was relly awesome to see my name on the list. Really awesome


----------



## omarroms (Jan 5, 2013)

my happiest memory of 2012 was going to an anime convention and having a blast there.


----------



## xtreme1 (Jan 5, 2013)

seeing my first newborn nephew in california, pretty cool becoming an uncle


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jan 5, 2013)

my happiest memory was playing Metal Ger MSX with my brother as part of a ver merry Metal Gear Christmass.


----------



## punkyrule (Jan 5, 2013)

Happiest memory this year is when I've made a down payment for my dream guitar!  I still don't have the guitar though. It's still in the shop's warehouse but I'll be getting it by Saturday next week.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 5, 2013)

My best moment? Not getting killed on my fisrt year of motorbike riding, or keeping a job longer than a month.


----------



## Legend of Gary (Jan 5, 2013)

My happiest memory of 2012 was spending a whole week with my amazing girlfriend at the beach. Beautiful weather, beautiful scenery, and great food, perfect getaway during such a busy year!


----------



## parrasvolta (Jan 5, 2013)

Easy, my first son was born in October 2012.


----------



## pilloughtalk (Jan 5, 2013)

I have spent more time with friends in the last year than many years before.  Because of this, the year as a whole is a happy memory.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 6, 2013)

The appointment which confirmed it wasn't cancer.


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 6, 2013)

When I got a call for my summer job.


----------



## Dirtie (Jan 6, 2013)

When I realized I only have one more year finish to my degree.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting side note, I've been talking to the girl I mentioned in my entry a lot more and it's become very clear that we're crazy about each other and have finally summoned the courage to admit it, albeit with a little pushing from a friend. Thought you might like to know that sometimes even the most impossible dreams come true, if you believe in them enough and you have the courage to chase them. Or a good friend to give you a much needed kick up the arse.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 6, 2013)

I got to spend the holidays with friends and people I loved. So glad I wasn't home for the holidays. I love the family and all but it's good to be away sometimes.


----------



## bjorno (Jan 6, 2013)

I had finally managed to mod my PS2 with FMCB (after about 80 tries) with a disc that was not mentioned in the compatibility list. I had to do the ultra swap (swap 6 times).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2013)

The day I spent a lot of time talking to a girl who recognised me from another occasion. It left quite an impression on me. Still trying to regain contact since then but it was very memorable.

A runner up is my Nexus 4 arriving. I lead an exciting life.




Blaze163 said:


> Interesting side note, I've been talking to the girl I mentioned in my entry a lot more and it's become very clear that we're crazy about each other and have finally summoned the courage to admit it, albeit with a little pushing from a friend. Thought you might like to know that sometimes even the most impossible dreams come true, if you believe in them enough and you have the courage to chase them. Or a good friend to give you a much needed kick up the arse.


 
I think I've missed a lot of your story. Last I heard you were still living in an hostel, you were engaged and your fiancée was pregnant. Recently was you being in hospital, but have you been keeping track other than that? Blogs really need to come back.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 6, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> The day I spent a lot of time talking to a girl who recognised me from another occasion. It left quite an impression on me. Still trying to regain contact since then but it was very memorable.
> 
> A runner up is my Nexus 4 arriving. I lead an exciting life.
> 
> ...



I shall post a new blog to catch you up later, right now I can barely keep my eyes open. Stayed up all night talking to her and end result I've been up for 42 hours so far with nought but microwave mini pizzas and white choc cookies to keep me going.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine was our entire family getting together Christmas Eve; we don't really get together a whole lot, so that was nice. Stayed up til 4 AM Christmas morning just drinking, playing Monopoly with my little brothers, and shooting the shit. The kind of family moments we really didn't have too often as kids, and as adults it's nice to steal them while we can.


----------



## tvoretz (Jan 6, 2013)

I finally got to see my aunt, uncle, and cousin again for the first time in several years.  It was great to have so many family members together for Christmas.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 6, 2013)

Spending time and taking photos of my family and being able to play some Wii U with everyone. My 3 year nephew really loved playing some of the Nintendoland games.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 7, 2013)

Contest closed. I hope you all enjoyed Tempmas this year! I'll be announcing the winner tomorrow!


----------

